# Circulating wort during boil



## pilgrimspiss (29/3/14)

So I've put together a new little 20 litre 3v pilot system. All electric with LBP's and RIMS. Using the new but dreaded keg king style elements. Ive done a water test and everything went sweet. I'll be running the maiden brew through when I fly home from work in a week. 

Im concerned after some reading that I may get wort scorching on the boil kettle element. Im setup for whirlpool with a LBP. 
Not sure if it will scorch but to nip it in the bud can I recirculate the wort via whirlpool while boiling? My Hlt water heats way faster when I recirc that so will I get a good boil this way? Or part / pulse recirc even? 

I defer to the guidance of the collective AHB minds. Better chuck a pic up of the rig too.


----------



## gava (30/3/14)

i had two keg king elements in my old BK and I didn't notice any wort scorching at all, I had both of them all full noise for 60-90 min boils..

Not sure about the whirlpooling while boiling, not sure how that would effect your rolling boil, If i was you I'd just through a normal brew and see if you notice any wort scorching, If you don't then brew on and forget about it. If you do notice something off then I'd do something about it.

my 2c

-Gav


----------



## pedleyr (30/3/14)

I use a KK element and have put about 15 brews through with it, only time I had scorching was with a 90 minute boil, 60% wheat in the grist and the first (and only) time I was drunk while brewing, so I left the lid on for about 30 minutes after it'd reached boil (so boiled for 2 hours). I don't recirculate during the boil. 

Ideally even then it wouldn't scorch but it is what it is. I'm still happy with it, producing some nice beers.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (30/3/14)

Cheers guys. Sounding good.

gava - I have a second element I'm going to put in the boil kettle for quick ramp. Good to know you ran two with no probs.


----------



## billygoat (30/3/14)

I use two 2.4 Kw elements in my boil kettle. I use Burstfire controllers to regulate the boil and have never had scorching.


----------



## pk.sax (30/3/14)

Remember that what 1v people complain about doesn't always apply to 3v people. A lot of scorching problems come from protein rest ramp ups etc.


----------



## billygoat (30/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> Remember that what 1v people complain about doesn't always apply to 3v people. A lot of scorching problems come from protein rest ramp ups etc.


You're right, I should have stated that I use a 3V system.
Edit- just reread the OP's post and he is using a 3V system and so is Gava so the above advice applies to his question. But as you say, the advice only applies to 3V systems not 1V.


----------



## pk.sax (30/3/14)

Wasn't directed at you mate. I was addressing the OP concern. Seemed he'd picked up some scorching lore off the 1v project threads or people complaining of crud on their elements.


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/3/14)

I do remember the write up on one of the new wang fangled ( the one that starts with 'Z') automated systems, they don't actually bring the wort to the boil per-say, they raise temp to 80 something and recirc creating turbulence. Apparently it's the turbulence that is required. ( not feeling the best or I'd go get the link for you)


----------



## pilgrimspiss (30/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> Wasn't directed at you mate. I was addressing the OP concern. Seemed he'd picked up some scorching lore off the 1v project threads or people complaining of crud on their elements.


Yes now i rethink it most of the complaints were from BIAB posts.

Thanks to everyone who has replied. I feel better now!!


----------



## pilgrimspiss (30/3/14)

billygoat said:


> I use two 2.4 Kw elements in my boil kettle. I use Burstfire controllers to regulate the boil and have never had scorching.


Where did you get the controllers from billygoat. Had a browse round the net and not sure what i'm looking for!


----------



## billygoat (30/3/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> Where did you get the controllers from billygoat. Had a browse round the net and not sure what i'm looking for!


From here http://www.sutronics.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BFM240%2D13
I have one on each element.
There are other, cheaper ways to do it.
You can use these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3000W-High-Power-SCR-Electronic-Volt-Regulator-Speed-Controller-AC-220V-Shell-/171120480228?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item27d7934fe4
You can use a PID controller in manual mode or an adjustable SSR with a rheostat such as this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40A-Single-Phase-Solid-Module-State-Relays-SSR-40VA-w-Base-/400685947709?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item5d4abe5b3d


----------



## pilgrimspiss (30/3/14)

billygoat said:


> From here http://www.sutronics.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BFM240%2D13
> I have one on each element.
> There are other, cheaper ways to do it.
> You can use these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3000W-High-Power-SCR-Electronic-Volt-Regulator-Speed-Controller-AC-220V-Shell-/171120480228?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item27d7934fe4
> You can use a PID controller in manual mode or an adjustable SSR with a rheostat such as this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40A-Single-Phase-Solid-Module-State-Relays-SSR-40VA-w-Base-/400685947709?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item5d4abe5b3d


Thanks mate. I'll hunt around for one suitable for me. Cheers.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (30/3/14)

billygoat - Do you set them at max until you get a boil going then back them off to maintain boil?


----------



## billygoat (30/3/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> billygoat - Do you set them at max until you get a boil going then back them off to maintain boil?


Yep, that's about it.
Adjust the controllers until I get the boil vigour I am after.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (30/3/14)

Take two of these for a run and see what happens.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331155850412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## MartinOC (30/3/14)

Only one concern about whirlpooling whilst boiling - if you create a strong enough circulation/vortex down to the heat, you'll suddenly get a volcanic (ie. explosive) rush of super-hot wort come back up & spew all over everywhere. It keeps doing it in cycles until the vortex subsides. Ergo, don't stir your boiling wort. Just let the natural rolling boil do it's job of circulating.


----------

